# Pelco ID?



## Niki2105 (Apr 12, 2005)

I wanted to add an algea eater to my 60 gallon tank so that it would maybe eat a bit of the algea off my couple of ordiments since i dont usually take them out and clean them. Anyway I went to Walmart (i know some people wouldnt agree with this choice but they got a new system for there fish and i dont see many sick or dead fish in the tanks anymore) and purchased what they had named just as Plecostomus and a Upside Down Catfish. Of course it was kinda spur of the moment buy and i didnt research either one .. anyway in reseach after i got them i find that it said in a few spots that the Catfish should be in a group of at least 2 or more, Is that true.. should i go purchase a couple of friends for Reaper?? and the other thing i was wondering about is my Pleco is what kind is he or is that his actual name. Here is a picture of Grim the Pleco.. Reaper the Catfish wouldnt come out of hiding last night when i went to take some pictures. Thanks for any info you can give me.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

That would be a common pleco, which gets quite huge and needs a very large tank. Catfish don't really eat algae off ordiments, especially not upside down cats.


----------



## Niki2105 (Apr 12, 2005)

60 gallon only good for a while how big do these fish get?? And what size tank would be a good one for a Common Pleco?I have no problem with his waste making as there is goldfish in that tank so i am use to cleaning it out often. I didnt really get the Upside Down Catfish to clean my tank i just thought he was cute and i had to have him.. from what i have been reading i dont think they get much bigger then maybe 3-4 inches but its the having more then one to a tank that i wonder about. Maybe he would come out more if he had backup..lol .. or maybe he just dont like the light and would rather hide durring the day.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

I've caught them at 2 foot or close in the wild. I USED to have one over a foot, but I ended up giving it right back. I absolutely despise common plecos in normal aquaria when large...they're just too... large and wasteful lol. Of course, it does take a while for them to get that way.

As for the upside down cats, pretty small peaceful fish... but can become aggressive with certain individuals. Hopefully you got an active one!


----------



## Kyoberr (Dec 6, 2006)

Yeah, it just looks like a Common to me.


> That would be a common pleco, which gets quite huge and needs a very large tank.


Yeah, maybe they do get big, but I am sure that it will live longer with you than where it was before.


----------

